# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia >  Buenos numeros

## Apitrius

Para realizar un buen número, lo que se necesita es que todo el personal sepa bien como llevar a cabo los trucos y trabajen en equipo. Al igual que si se tratase de una gran maquinaria, los magos requieren de una ayuda excepcional de otras personas que, sin ellos, todo el trabajo quedaría relegado a la nada. Es cierto que muchos van en solitario, pero si de verdad quieres crear un precioso espectáculo, necesitarás la ayuda de más personas, un equipo de trabajo que esté bien unido y que se haya formado anteriormente para que todo vaya como la seda. Quien ha trabajado de esta manera, sabe a lo que me refiero.

----------


## bydariogamer

Comparto tu opinión. Una mano que te ayude siempre viene bien.
Pero también me surge una duda:¿Y si no tienes quien te ayude?
Porque conseguir un buen asistente es complicado, y el público si no es dócil es mejor dejarlo en sus sillas. ¿A qué opción te refieres? O cuál prefieres...
Por cierto para responder crea un tema en ilusionismo general si eso, que este apartado es de bienvenida.  :001 302:

----------

